# Can Home Faucets Be Used In Outback Rvs



## Rittenhouse (Dec 13, 2014)

Part of my kitchen faucet failed, and I have a quick fix in place for the moment. It will need to be completely replaced soon.

As a general matter, do I need to shop only for RV faucets, or can the fixtures at home-improvement centers be used/adapted easily?

In case it matters, this is for an Outback 28RSS, 2004 model.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Almost ever plumbing item in the RV can be replaced with standard plumbing. The faucets are generally plastic and cheap. You can upgrade to a nice single handle or any other that fits the counter space. There are photos in the gallery that show some nice re-mods. Check out this thread:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=46802&hl=%2Bfaucet+%2Breplace#entry513922

Have fun.


----------



## Rittenhouse (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you; this is the answer I needed.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope it worls out for you, but when i replaced my kitchen faucet after trying to hook up a faucet from Lowes I ended up going to CW for a correct replacement.


----------

